# Alestopetersius brichardi "Cherry Red Congo Tetra"



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone! A post about this amazing African Tetra, Alestopetersius brichardi, is up on my blog AquaBiota! Here is an excerpt of what you'll find there, for the rest click on the link below! Thank you for taking the time to check out this post ☺ Enjoy!
Inspire91

The African Characin that I will be presenting today is called Alestopetersius brichardi, commonly known as the "Cherry Red Congo Tetra." It is rare in that sources for this fish are quite hard to find, the collection site for these fish isn't the most "safe" of places to go to (central areas of the Congo, where this fish is located are quite dangerous making it unsafe for collectors), and as far as I know breeding successes for this fish are limited if at all.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like an emporer tetra as well. Nice fish! Nice article!


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

great looking fish.


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you for the nice comments!


----------

